# Remington long action stocks



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

I have a factory composite stock off of a Remington 700 300 ultra mag. I believe it is tha ADL model, no floor plate. I also have a laminate thumb hole stock for the same rifle. Both came with a gun I bought and I ended up using a different stock that I already had. 
I will add pics soon. 
Asking $150 obo for both. Also open to any trade


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Im very interested. 

Is it a colored laminate?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Pm sent.


----------

